# new to doing deadlifts. heres a month later



## Jerry M (Dec 12, 2013)

as i stated, only been doing deads for a month. started with 365 and now this. stiff leg was just to see.


Jerry Maitland 495 deadlift - YouTube








Jerry Maitland 405 stiff leg dead lift - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 13, 2013)

Not bad at all!

A little technique work and you will be pulling mid 500's soon.

Keep it up!

Hawk


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2013)

You should continue to go up in weight for a while. Keep us posted.


----------



## PreacherMan (Dec 13, 2013)

Deads are the way to go bro.  Both traditional and stiff leg. keep up the work.  Work on form so you don't kill your back, that will set you back for a LONG time. Keep it up!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn Jerry impressive


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jerry, does anyone else workout at your gym? Nice job man!


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 14, 2013)

usually my form is spot on, but id never done over 405 on reg deads, so this being a first time, I wasn't expecting the pull. I fig id start doing them bc the best backs of all time did deads.

and no, not really. this place is actually a second gym for me. lil whole in the wall I can cuzz and holler without worrying about women around me and shit.  plus, I feel like a douche every time I set my phone up for a vid,so the privacy is nice.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Coeda (Dec 16, 2013)

Dead are good for ab training too right?


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 17, 2013)

its a good core excercise period. so long as you actually keep your core tight and dont blow them out. 

thanks magnus


----------

